# Lee dies...contadicting and confusing?



## hawcer (Feb 22, 2008)

I was looking into getting more die sets.I was thinking of getting the Lee Carbide 3 die pistol set for 40sw.... 
...Lee claims in their carbide 3-die set,you don't need the extra factory taper crimping die because their seating die has a "modified" taper crimp along with the roll crimp(roll crimp not used for ACP).

Then ,lee claims in there 4 die deluxe set,that you need the extra factory taper crimping die,for a better taper crimp ,that allows the reloader to get a better chamber fit in ACP rounds...

Sooooo,what sets should I be looking at?The 3 die set,to produce a "good enough to shoot" round or the 4-die set ,for a better chamber fit and potentially more accurate round....

Common sense would tell me that the 4-die set is the better choice....but for all I know the 3-die set might produce the same results.I have nothing to compare the difference in crimps...but the 3-die set I have for 9mm seems to be working ok....but if better is better....

Thanks for any input you can add on this....


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

IMHO the bullet set die should be separate of the crimpimg die. I had a Pro 1000 and you just can't get the setting perfect because as you are setting the bullet the crimping starts. I would separate the two and that way you can get a tighter crimp if needed without changing the bullet OAL. Good luck.:smt1099


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

I use the 4-die set in 45ACP. Lee does not make a 4-die set for .380, so I bought the factory crimp die to get me there. I hope this helps.


----------



## 69Roadrunner (Nov 17, 2007)

Do what Baldy says. I don't use the crimp function on my RCBS seater/crimp die. I adjust the seater/crimp die to seat the bullet to the correct depth. Then I use a separate taper crimp die. The taper crimp insures several things. First, it will insure that your cartridge headspaces correctly - critical on .45 ACP and 9mm rounds. Second, it will actually increase the life of your case as you won't work the case mouth as much. And third, you'll have less case trimming to do as taper crimped cases tend not lengthen as much as a roll crimped case.


----------



## hawcer (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks for the info guy's...that's what I needed to know.USE THE 4 DIE SET!
Keep the crimping a separate function from the seating.:smt023


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

hawcer said:


> Thanks for the info guy's...that's what I needed to know.USE THE 4 DIE SET!
> Keep the crimping a separate function from the seating.:smt023


I does make a whole lot of sense! I like my three station progressive press but knowing what I know now I'd buy a four station.


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

When I bought the .380 3-Die setup, I purchased a 4-hole turret so I could add that Factory Crimp Die. Now, changing out the turret from 1 caliber to the other is a 2 or 3 minute job, and that is mostly screwing the powder dump from one turret to the other.


----------

